

Why use REST? - buttons

I'm building an app in rails for a niche market. I don't plan on offering any kind of API or support content types other than html (no demand for them).<p>I've read several articles on REST and can see how they would be of benefit to larger web apps with APIs, but as a sole developer working on a small project, is there any point in me using a RESTful approach?
======
pius
If your project stays as you describe it, REST isn't crucial. Given that
you're using Rails, though, it's just as easy to do it as not do it, as
idiomatic Rails automatically enforces that architecture and gives you API
support "for free." Why fight against the framework?

